

Do you use FriendFeed? - rokhayakebe

Are you using FriendFeed? I admit that I follow a few users here at HN and I am very interested in their opinions, ideas....HN is where we submit the most interesting items we find on the net, some other items we do not because we may feel as if it may not appeal to the crowd for whatever reason. I am interested in reading the other items that fall in your RSS feed and that you are not posting here. FriendFeed is a good place to do so. So if you are using FF, and you do not mind sharing your feed, please do. Thank you all.
======
paul
Yes :)

<http://friendfeed.com/paul>

~~~
froo
Showoff :)

Btw, its great dude, kudos

------
adrianwaj
Yes, I do.

There is a list of rooms here: <http://blogoscoped.com/friendfeed/rooms>

Instead of placing a link to all my web accounts eg, Digg, YouTube etc, I can
just share my friendfeed account URL. It also incorporates digg comments into
my feed. I can now take control of my scattered web actitivies.

It has a lot of potential with just a few tweaks here and there.

------
ComputerGuru
I can't help but think of Twitter every time someone mentions FriendFeed. I
know I'm going to get a lot of flack for saying this, but FriendFeed now is
exactly how Twitter was at the time of the SxSW rage. Everyone who wasn't
using it "didn't know what they were missing" and it was going to be "the
greatest thing since sliced email" and whatnot... Flash forward just several
months, and the fad is over. These things can't sustain themselves, they take
too much work, they're huge timesinks, and they have no real & tangible long-
term benefits for their users. They may be fun at first, but as soon as the
novelty wears off the number of users will also drop - as will he number of
hard-core users that can't hear the service's name without wetting their pants
in excitement.

~~~
adrianwaj
FriendFeed has surpassed Twitter in that I can change my status in GTalk or
place a message in the FriendFeed and it is like writing a tweet.

How much innovation has Twitter done? FF can absorb that functionality so
easily...

~~~
jacobbijani
You totally missed the point. The functionality it can absorb is useless, it
doesn't matter who absorbs it.

~~~
adrianwaj
There is obviously demand to write 'tweets' and always will be. So long as
FriendFeeder and similar sites can role that functionality into it, then
Twitter doesn't have much of a competitive advantage, that's all I am saying.
That's my point.

Twitter has a developer community writing to its API, but those innovations
come from outsiders.

------
morbidkk
its nice webapp where you get to know what _serious_ people are reading or
sharing. Like digg but far wider in scope. Comment troll is noise there

Most of the times I stumble on good site/article and really really nice
pictures from flickr

and yes its unlike twitter. Twitter is like IM and you are allowed to
communicate through status message. Its hip but how useful?

~~~
bbgm
We have a room there for life scientists that's ended up being one of the best
sources of info out there. None of us have ever found any use for Digg (and to
a lesser extent Reddit). The best part, people really not into Twitter, etc
have joined up. It's like a hybrid between a newsgroup and IRC but with a
slicker, easier interface.

And yes, Twitter is a totally different beast and that's a good thing

------
wave
FF ID posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=172345>

~~~
rokhayakebe
Very helpful. Thank you.

------
rgrieselhuber
Yes - <http://friendfeed.com/raygrieselhuber>

------
rms
<http://friendfeed.com/kfischer>

------
jgrahamc
No

~~~
jacobbijani
I find it pretty humorous when Scoble gets a hard on every time he's able to
bring up FriendFeed.

Plus, the site is REALLY ugly. Like, really, really, really ugly.

~~~
narendra
You can clean up ff to make your eyes not want to explode with userstyles

[http://friendfeed.com/e/db892745-dd31-45fa-a197-83146025f8c3...](http://friendfeed.com/e/db892745-dd31-45fa-a197-83146025f8c3/Make-
friendfeed-a-little-easier-on-your-eyes-with/)

~~~
jacobbijani
I really shouldn't have to. That doesn't look like it would do much anyway.
The site has no structure, the logo is stupid, and the default user icons are
ugly.

More importantly though, I'm not into the functionality it offers.

~~~
Neoryder
I think this is an important point. We tend to view useless things(at least to
ourselves) as ugly.

~~~
jacobbijani
Not necessarily, I think Twitter looks great ;)

------
metatronscube
Yeah I do, and you can follow the man himself at
<http://friendfeed.com/metatronscube> :P

------
pbrush
I do as well. I really think it's the best of the social media programs out
there - particularly since twitter stopped working. FF is also evolving
frequently, yesterday they added multiple admins to rooms as an example (much
like a cosys or admin on irc). If you haven't given it a chance, I recommend
you do. BTW I'm at <http://friendfeed.com/pbrush>

------
brlewis
<http://friendfeed.com/brlewis>

But if it's hacker or startup news I post it on news.yc.

------
mchang16
<http://friendfeed.com/16thletter>

------
ca98am79
<http://friendfeed.com/uglychart>

------
metajack
<http://friendfeed.com/metajack>

------
TrevorJ
Yes, <http://friendfeed.com/trev>

------
nikpay
<http://friendfeed.com/nikpay>

------
talkaboutadate
Nope. I use <http://talkaboutadate.com/about/greg>. It just might get me a
date. ;)

------
Neoryder
<http://friendfeed.com/angol>

------
borga
Yes, and I relly like it.

------
nickhac
<http://friendfeed.com/nickhac>

------
nickhac
I love friend feed :)

